
Yahoo: More Details on Potential Mass Firings - nickb
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/01/yahoo-yhoo-more-on-layoffs-jerry-and-turnaround.html
======
ivan
Looking at yahoo.sk they should hire not fire :) Or fire Young.

